# Windows 8 laptop Acer V5-571-6806 Stuck trying to boot Disc Drive, cant access bios



## MrOldboy (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok so I'm having a major issue with my new laptop.

Acer V5-571-6806 Win 8

I wanted to install windows 7 on a second partition. So I'll go through what I did and what is messed up.

I created a new partition in Windows 8. Inserted disc and attempted to do a custom install. Got error because of the secure boot stuff on Windows 8 machines. I was able to access the bios here. I changed the bios to Legacy bios and turned off secure boot.

Well, that was a mistake. I already had issues entering the bios before and this just created a huge issue I think.

So I inserted the windows 7 install disc again, it booted on its own from the disc. I was unable to install win 7 because of GPT partition.

So then I just wanted to boot windows 8 again. Took out disc and rebooted laptop.

Now every time I get 

PXE-M0F: EXITING PXE ROM

Then a black screen that says Operating System not Found

So far I am assuming it is stuck trying to boot from the disc.

Once I insert the Win 7 install disc it boots and goes through the normal install process.

On post it says press F2 for bios and F12 for boot menu.

Neither of these do anything. I tried other F keys, exc, del, etc. nothing. Sometimes a beep, but I cant get into bios or anything.

I also tried an external keyboard, nothing.

I am burning a win 8 recovery disc on another pc right now. Will this help me out?

Is there a way to reset my bios manually similar to a desktop motherboard?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello MrOldboy and welcome to TSF,

Are you having issues accessing the BIOS?

The first thing you need to do is enter the BIOS and reset it to defaults. GPT requires the UEFI firmware interface, and Legacy support could result in boot failure.


----------

